# Aggressive bird



## Mrsmaloo

Hello! I am new to the forum! I have a male cockatiel that is 10 years old. He was hand raised as a baby, and was gifted to me, however he bonded with my oldest son. He was becoming territorial and a bit aggressive about 2 years ago, even to my son - he was previously pretty friendly - coming to everyone for scritches, no problems near cage. He would get hormonal about once a year and that would pass. Since my son moved away a few months ago, the aggression has gotten worse. Unfortunately, my son cannot take the bird with him. We cannot go anywhere near his cage or he will dive bomb us. He allows us to feed him in his cage. There is also a spot on top of our cabinet next to his cage that he protects- it is an idea nesting spot. I've tried to block it off without success so far. He will step up on my hand while he is in the cage, but he bites. I've ignored that biting hoping it will stop. We've gotten to the point where we don't let him out because he is in the family room where we spend a lot of time, and the dive bombing at our heads is out of control. I feel so bad for him, and want my friendly guy back again! Any and all suggestions will be appreciated!


----------

